# Telefonische Erreichbarkeit



## flashmatic (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo Newmenteam,
ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen mehrfach versucht euch telefonisch zu erreichen. Es klingelte jedes mal 5 x, dann kam das "besetzt" Signal. 
Eine E- Mail vor 4 - 5 Wochen blieb unbeantwortet. 
Wie kann ich denn am einfachsten Kontakt zu euch aufnehmen?


----------



## oliver-merida (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo ans Newmen Team,

dass gleiche Problem habe ich leider auch 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (28. Juni 2021)

Das ist (leider) ein generell größer werdendes Problem. Nicht nur bei MG-Components.
Mitunter liegt das an der Tatsache, dass jede(r) versucht direkt beim Hersteller Infos und Hilfe zu bekommen.
Wenn man sich aber bewusst macht, dass wir jährlich Laufradsätze im sechsstelligen Stückzahlbereich verkaufen, dann wird einem ganz schnell bewusst dass das nicht funktionieren kann, bzw. das unsere Kunden nicht erwarten können dass wir jederzeit schnell und einfach erreichbar sind.
Unser Vertriebsweg ist der Einzelhandel. Logischerweise gilt das eigentlich auch für den Service, für Reklamationen und Beratung. 
Ich bin durchaus für den direkten Kundenkontakt und kurze Wege. Ihr könnt aber sicherlich verstehen, dass wir nicht den Service, die Reklamationen und die Beratung für alle unsere ca. 2500 Händler übernehmen können.
Wir sind sehr daran interessiert die Situation zu verbessern. Dazu führen wir in der 2ten Jahreshälfte 2021 bsw. ein Ticketsystem für alle Service- und Gewährleistungsfälle ein.
Die aktuelle Bearbeitungszeit hat sich auch aufgrund der aktuellen Corona-Situation verlängert und auch die Erreichbarkeit leidet darunter. Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass immer mehr Kunden zig unnötige Emails schreiben ... und je schneller sie Antwort bekommen, desto mehr Fragen werden uns gestellt. 
Hier die Bitte an euch: Bevor ihr uns anschreibt oder anruft, sucht im www oder fragt auch mal euren Händler bei dem ihr die Teile erworben habt. So könnt ihr uns etwas entlasten und zu einer verbesserten Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitungszeit beitragen.


----------

